

Ask HN: Predicted YC S14 Interview Dates? - tiltoomuch

I&#x27;m trying to figure out a rough date for when the S14 interviews will take place. The app says that companies will be invited out on the 15th of April, but it does not specify when the actual interviews take place. Historically, what have been the interview dates for previous batches?
======
pskittle
"On April 15, we'll invite the groups that seem most promising to meet us in
Mountain View between April 24 and 28. "

------
mark-bain
I'm also impatiently awaiting your today decision! So excited ;)

